# Hurt preggo sow very concerned!



## chunkydunk (May 9, 2010)

We bought a pregnant sow (2 months in) and was delivered yesterday. We bought it from a friend. Very nice sow very large and healthy.about 450-500 pounds. BUT on the way here about 2 miles from their house she busted out of the trailer and jumped out. Landing on her left side , ham and butt.She has a pretty bad road rash from front shoulder down her side and backside of her left ham tail vent and vulva area.She is limping very badly on her left side. I sprayed the rash with wound kote to help that heal.She didnt get up at all yesterday but did today but didnt move very far. She is still letting me pet and love on her without much complaining.She hasnt shown any signs of goin into premature labor but we are very concerned about the babies.I carry water to her and she did get up and eat a little just a little while ago for the first time.
    Does anyone have an opinion on this? Are we over concerned or not concerned enough. Or does anyone know of anything else we can do? Is there a way to check the piglets.I know how to do a cow but i dont think that would work on a pig!Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## glenolam (May 10, 2010)

Can't help but thought I'd bump this up....How's she doing?  Any changes?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (May 10, 2010)

Can you tell if anything is broken? At this point, I would be more worried about a broken hip or pelvis. If that's the case, she may have trouble having the piglets.


----------



## brittfamilysc (May 10, 2010)

Hello, I am the wife of "chunkydunk" she is now getting up every so often, and still not drinking on her own, my husband is still taking her water for her to drink, she also isn't eating pig food, or bread, she is however eating eggs, doesn't care if they are raw or boiled, thats just all she will eat. She is walking quite slowly, and seems to be doing better about that, I did see her holding her one back leg up earlier, and not putting any weight on it through the really unlevel part of the pen, but other than that, she seems to be walking fine. We continue to be concerned about her health and the health of the piglets. She grunted and growled quite a bit today seeming more agitated at us today. Before she would let us pet on her and love on her, but today she would let us, but not quite as willingly.

to greenfamilyfarms: "chunkydunk" checked for broken ribs, and legs, and as far as hips and pelvis, we don't think they are broken, but she still doesn't put much weight on her back end when she walks

to glenolam: Thanks for the bump..... she is still in her claimed corner of the pen, getting up mostly on our push, but is beginning to get up on her own now. Still not eating and drinking with out encouragment


----------



## glenolam (May 11, 2010)

What about a trip to the vet?  Sounds like if it's been a few days maybe now's the time...


----------



## chunkydunk (May 11, 2010)

I cant find a vet close by thatll take her. Several would take my pot bellies but not her shes too big. They say their cutoff is 300 lbs.


----------



## jhm47 (May 11, 2010)

Pigs are some of the toughest animals you will ever have.  They can easily go a week or more without eating, due to the huge amount of fat that they carry.  They can heal a lot of wounds quite well without any antibiotics or ointments.  They do like to lie in water or mud to soften the scabs on their wounds.

If she were my sow, I'd keep on feeding her and give her plenty of water.  She will heal up just fine, and I would doubt that the babies are harmed in any way, due to the large amount of padding that the fat provides.  Good luck!


----------



## chunkydunk (May 28, 2010)

Just an update! The sow is doin fine. As a matter of fact she just deliver a healthy drove of 12 babies. No still births. And she is doin vewery well. Thank you to all that replied.


----------

